# European Skulls & Mounts



## Detrick (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there! I clean skulls with beetles and use non bone damaging bleaching methods if anyone is looking to get a European skull done call or text me for a quote. I also have a few finished Beaver Skulls for sale right now... Sm $20, Med $25, Lg $30. As the trapping season progresses I will have some really cool looking predator skulls available. If any of you Trappers or Hunters have skulls you would like to sell let me know. I live in cache valley but work all over Northern UT and can generally work out drop off & pick up of skulls easily.
Detrick 801-854-8463 or [email protected]


----------

